# Named Slaanesh Greater Daemon



## TattooedGreenMan (Nov 4, 2008)

Can anyone tell me why they do not have a named Slaanesh Greater Daemon? I mean Khorne has Skarbrand, Tzeentch has Kairos, and Nurgle has Kugath but why do they not have a named greater Daemon for the Slaanesh army? I know we can create our own charaters but in this case they would have to have the same profile as a plain Keeper of Secrets and with the others you can use the profile of the named ones and just switch names.Any feed back on this guys?:ireful2:


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Who knows why Games Workshop do anything. Personally, I find it strange that Daemons have personalities. Considering that each and everyone is an Avatar of their God, why, then, do they have different skills and abilities from each other?

For example - Skulltaker. If he's so powerful, why isn't he a Greater Daemon? Why aren't the rest of his kin all the same as him?

To be honest, the Daemons background is a bit shit.

Khorne Greater Daemon - he was spawned. He killed stuff. Then went angry at Khorne, and got bitchslapped. Then he killed more stuff.

Nurgle Greater Daemon - he spawned. He brewed some plagues. He Killed some stuff.

Tzeentch Greater Daemon - he spawned. He played mind games with some things. Ended up with stuff dying.

See a pattern? This is why 6th Edition Hordes of Chaos was so good. Still, to milk the crowd from the 'ooh look at the new army", they split from the Good old Greater Daemon of Khorne/Slaanesh/Nurgle/Tzeentch route.

I don't mean this as an insult, but if you're really interested in creating your own background, there is nothing to stop you. Pretty much Everyone on Heresy will be happy to help you - either from the Rules-side, to the Fluff side - even me, having ranted just then!


----------



## JokerGod (Jan 21, 2009)

I always figured it was simply because Slannesh is the youngest god and doesn't hasn't had one of his daemons stand out to him.

The hole story behind all the greater daemons is they exist as being once living and gave there souls to the gods of Chaos, then they did something to stand out, Kair was thrown in to the well because Tzen diden't want to go in him self, and Skarbrand was tricked in to attacking Khorn by Tzen, Kugath fell in to the perfect plague that Nugle created and now wishes to re-create it for him.


----------



## TattooedGreenMan (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks Vaz I did not take it as an insult. It just kind of frustrated me. I wanted to do a multi part diarama that would have included all the named Greater Daemons and their supplicants. But I guess that means that I can create my own fluff. Thanks Joker for the back ground stuff.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

Joker, There is nothing in WFB fluff for daemons that suggests they were once people or living entities. That's more 40k and well Daemon princes. The Greater Daemons are the highest rank in the daemon hierarchy next to the god itself. As for the named daemons and personalities for them it makes perfect sense. There is a realm, they all reside there. There is a bloodletter, bloodreaper, Skulltaker, then Bloodthirster and such and such for each god, save tzeentch really. Vaz, I can understand how you're maybe a little bored of the fluff, I find it kind of bland myself... however, just because a daemon is called skulltaker, doesn't exactly mean that it is the same entity! Perhaps a bloodreaper was elevated to the rank of skulltaker on his way to becomming a bloodthirster?


----------



## Wiccus (Jun 2, 2008)

I think that they should have made rules for N'kari who is the daemon that destroyed the High elves.


----------

